# ACS for 261111 ICT business Analyst



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi All, 

I read carefully many posts and happy to see active members helping people like me. I want to be one to begin my journey of immigration from here and to post after landing for all newbies 

I am on my way to lodge my immigration application for me(261111 ICT business Analyst) after completing all the steps. Here i need help regarding ACS on first step as most of you got +ve from ACS.please guide me for the following :

*Pakistani Post secondary Education*

- i have 2 years Arts Bachelors and 2 years MAsters in computer Sc.
- I have 4 years experience as Business analyst in A college and 3 years IT manager Experience in NGO.

1-- i want to know in which group i fall A or B???
2--I want to know that what should i have to submit to prove my experience other than job letter.??
3-- I hope no IELTS required at this stage?

i would really value for any guidance other than mentioned above to achieve a +ve assessment.
Thanks

Samy


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Samy25,

I received +ve skill assessment from ACS for 261111 - BA on 30-Aug-12. 
I claimed 7 yrs exp as BA in a single company (Jul'05 till Jul'12). I had completed BCA degree from India in 2010. 

I submitted the following documents:
1) BCA Degree + Marksheet
2) Job Reference Letter (my official designation is Assoc. Mgr - Operations). it should match the format shared on ACS website.
3) Other certifications (IT Diploma, ITIL V3 Expert, CSM, ASM, etc.)
4) Professional Memberships (IIBA, PMI, BCS)
5) Identity doc - Passport

No IELTS score is required for ACS skill assessment. It took them exact 30 days from my payment date to send me the +ve assessment letter!

And, they considered my complete 7 yrs exp. for BA role, even though I had completed my bachelor degree in 2010 only. But, I have heard DIAC may still refuse it as "unskilled" experience, so am going through SS (190) and counting only post qualification experience.

I don't think I chose any Group while submitting my application (A, B, C). Hope it helps some of your queries.

All the best!


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank u amittal

i think i should not get worried for which group i am. i should try to submit all necessary documents.
did u include ur pay slips n all to proof ur job. ?
do u think that payslips will enhance ur chance to get +ve assessment. ?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

please guide me guys... do i need to submit my pay stubs for assessment ??


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi samy25, 

ACS has limited the accepted documentation - pay slips, bank statements etc. are no longer required. I would suggest starting an application on the ACS webpage, even if you do not have all the documents yet. You can save the application at any time and add more documents later. Once you have everything in the prescribed format, you can submit the application. It helped me a lot!

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi samy25,
> 
> ACS has limited the accepted documentation - pay slips, bank statements etc. are no longer required. I would suggest starting an application on the ACS webpage, even if you do not have all the documents yet. You can save the application at any time and add more documents later. Once you have everything in the prescribed format, you can submit the application. It helped me a lot!
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika

I have a request.. can you share the letter format which u sent to ACS. i dont wanna take any chance. 

please if any body else out there share the job description details for 26111 with me? that i would show to my HR to furnish a letter for me on same pattern


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi samy25, 

I used the *ACS Sample Reference Letter* and built my reference letters around it. They do not have to be long, by the way. My first letter fit on a single page including a generous amount of white space. My second reference letter (for the longer, 4yr work experience) was 2 pages long. I made a checklist, ensuring that all the tasks listed in the ANZSCO description were also present on my reference letters, of course worded a bit differently . 

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask. 

Monika


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks MoniKa,

i am going to prepare all my letters this week. hopefully before submitting i ll put up infront of u all to review 

your guidance is valuable . m hoping some day i will guide other people for the same process.
samy


----------

